# Baseball Bat Break



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I am not usually one to post stuff like this but thought I would share. Here I am breaking a Louisville Slugger with my forearm. This is the result of many years of kote kitae training.




Enjoy


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can you expand a little on "kote kitae training?"  Like ...  what is it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 7, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Can you expand a little on "kote kitae training?"  Like ...  what is it?



Kote kitae (Koe-ticky-tie) is arm conditioning and desensitization by beating it against something, often a partner.  We do a little of it, but not much.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 7, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Can you expand a little on "kote kitae training?" Like ... what is it?


Bill is correct. kote = forearm kitae = to forge 
&#23567;&#25163;&#37723;&#12360;&#12427; Kote Kitae

Here is a sample of kote kitae and ashi (leg) kitae as done in Shorin Ryu by members of the Shubukan dojo in Okinawa: 



 it is not real common to see this training in Shorin Ryu dojo's outside of Okinawa but some still do it. Here is a video of the same group showing some breaking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQTvzXdSiao&feature=related

Hope that helps..


----------



## Mass (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 7, 2011)

Mass said:


> Nice Job!


Thank you


----------

